# DOTD/CDL Physical



## BethUnkel (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi I am trying to figure out this whole DOTD/CDL Physical. Currently we are using a 99214 with a diagnosis of Z02.89. Our doctor is certified to give DOTD/CDL physicals; we are unsure about whether or not we are to bill the insurance for this or if we can say we don't bill for this and them pay the fee upfront. Any information on this would be VERY much appreciated! We are a small new practice.


----------



## CodingKing (Apr 19, 2016)

You would need to check with the payer. Typically work related exams are excluded under most commercial plans. Sometimes the employer will reimburse.


----------



## StacyGalloway (Apr 22, 2016)

We use Z02.4 - Encounter for examination for driving license.  We also use the preventive CPT per age.  Our clinic does have a specific fee we bill out for these separate from the usual fee for preventive visits.  It is a flat rate including eye exam/dip ua.  We also require that they pay up front for the exam as most insurance companies do not like/will not pay the Z02.4.  If the patient states that their employer will pay for the exam we also receive all the information to bill the employer prior to the appointment, or have the employee reimbursed through their employer.


----------

